# Houston Sublimation Suppliers open on weekends



## jgraffixxsolutio (Mar 28, 2016)

Is anyone aware of any sublimation suppliers that are open on weekends in Houston? If not, are there any sublimaters in Houston that would be willing to sell me a magenta ink cartridge for the SG800 printer? If not, is there anyone willing to print 100 13 x 19 sublimation sheets for me? I'll supply the paper.

I need this ASAP (by tomorrow morning).


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

I know a guy in houston but it seems like it's a little too late. Sorry. Hope all turned out ok.


----------



## The Rustic (May 6, 2019)

Is there any location in Houston to buy sublimation ink without having to order online?


----------

